# Latest Extra Creidts episode (Western RPG's vs JRPGs)



## Leif GS Notae (Feb 29, 2012)

I know, this shouldn't apply to writing fantasy, but this series does a great job at getting to the mechanics of video games and writing in general. Obviously, writing has some part in it, but for the next three week they are trying to define the Western RPG vs. the Japanese RPG. This forst episode has some applications for genres within the fantasy writing world as well. Helping to define the genre helps give it clarity to those who don't participate and helps draw in new readers, just like how helps video games draw in new players.

Anyway, not sure where this would go, but here is the link to the show and I highly advise checking on over the next two Wednesdays to see where this goes. I don't game any longer, but I still look to these three to help me understand writing (with some fancy application switching and word changes). Enjoy!

Extra Credits: Western & Japanese RPG's: Part 1


----------



## Philip Overby (Feb 29, 2012)

I have an article coming up that discusses this same material.  It's something that I address in a different way in regards to using pros of both styles of RPGs and melding them together.  There will always be those who like a certain style over the other, but there are those like me who like elements of both. 

Check it out my article on the main page next month!


----------



## Codey Amprim (Feb 29, 2012)

That's actually pretty interesting. I really want to hear what they have to say on the argument in the future installations.

I've always thought of Western having the delivery and the right approach, but Eastern having the creativity to fill the possibilities left behind by the Western.


----------

